# Wild day



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok I don't post anymore but Im here all the time. I dont post simply because my computer logs me off after every click I make at the sight. So to post on here I must log on three times, and I am much to busy to do this. 

I dont know how it works for you all, but it makes me soo MAD . 

But my story today i feel I must share no matter the time wasted.

Today at work i got a call from a pigeon fancier. He asked if he could bring in twenty pigeons because he had to many. I of course said yes.

A little back ground so your not out of the loop I have since given up on show pigeons. They are much to hard and I gave them to a little boy and his dad. Made him so happy it was worth it. But now Im down to 6 birds in my huge loft lol. My huge not most of yours huge lol. 

So about two and a half hours later he comes in with a box with just enough room to fill the bottom of the box completely. He began to open it and only took out 4 birds. And said the rest were dead to trow the box away. And he left putting the box next to the dumpster. I was beside myself I was like 16 birds dead in a box and you hardly opened it so I rushed to the box taking out bird after bird. All on fire from heat no literally but they were cooking. First few no one moved I almost just put them in the trash but I kept going and found that some of them were moving. I took out about 12 live/half dead birds and got a syringe with a bowl of water and a fan.

Knowing it was do to heat exaughstion, I dipped each bird in water. Much to my surprise all but seven became allert and active. The others began throwing up and stumpling all over. I grabed the syringe and pumped a little bit of water in each bird. A stomach full of water could kill them to right? I dipped them on all in a pool of water keeping there heads up. And sadly 3 died. out of those three two were squeekers severly scalped. And then an older bird starts fliping out and stops breathing. Its like having these campulsions so i grabed it and put it in the tub of water. I drabed the syringe which had a super small tube on it cause it was used for little birds so the long part was tiny. I put it in the whole behind the tounge. Air vaulve right? Not sure and pumped air into it while sqeezing its torso trying to get it to breath. I was sure it was dead, when it came back. I was so happy i almost cried. I dont know if i saved its life or a miracle happened but whatever it was the bird was back. However, he was hardly hanging on, So i took them all home well the rest. They are in quarintine and Im feeding them by hand. Im attached to the miracle bird, I love him or her so much and Ill be devistated if it dies. Pictures will be posted later but not as many cause three log ins are annoying. 

This is also good. Well not great but I wanted white homers so i could free fly instead of show. And now I have homers not white but splashed. This is a blessing in it self.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How awful!! What in the world is wrong with some people?!?! Thank God you were there to save them. What a sick man. I guess there's no way you got his name so you could report him. You did a really amazing job, especially knowing how to revive them the right way. You were certainly a real angel today to those pigeons!!!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

God bless you Michael! I truly believe you have helped make a miracle happen - thank you thank you thank you. I'm still shaking my head and wiping some tears away. I too just do NOT understand how some people can be soooooo heartless  I'm just so very grateful that you were the person to receive these birds and refused to give up on them.

I haven't been having problems with logging in & staying logged in - if you'd like to send me any pictures to post for you I'd be more than happy to do so -- my email - [email protected]

I'm so glad you took the time to post - and thank you again!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good for you, Michael! While I am very sorry you had to go through such a horrible experience, I commend you for your quick action in saving as many birds as you could. What a sad thing that this pigeon "fancier" cared so little for his birds.

As to your log in and posting problems .. try deleting all your temporary internet files and cookies. Also delete whatever link you are using to connect to Pigeon Talk and make a new one. Often these steps will resolve the types of problems you are having.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, I'm so very grateful you had the experience, knowledge and plain old common sense to save these pigeons. I'm terribly sorry that some couldn't be saved. I have always known you were a caring young man and what you did doesn't surprise me. You value life as the so-called pigeon "fancier" does not. He loses as a human being.

You went through something none of us should ever have to go through. I so hope your little "miracle" baby makes it.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> As to your log in and posting problems .. try deleting all your temporary internet files and cookies. Also delete whatever link you are using to connect to Pigeon Talk and make a new one. Often these steps will resolve the types of problems you are having.
> 
> Terry


This worked for me and I was having all kinds of trouble. 

I have told many people this story today and it has brought tears to many eyes. Everyone says what a miracle it was that you were there to save them. Thank you again.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well Micheal...........I've got to hand it to you......what you did was AWESOME!! And I thought my day was bad........well, it was, but maybe not quite as bad as yours. I'm so glad you were able to save most of the birds. You did good young man..........WE are proud of you.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Michael,

You were awesome in this situation. There is no doubt you singlehandedly saved those bird's lives. He probably left them in a hot car while he was doing something. I have wondered how you are doing this summer. Glad to hear from you even in such a stressful and horrible situation. Who ever this guy is, I'd like to give him a dose of his own medicine and see how he likes it. There are such subhuman people out there. Words fail me. I just get livid about people like this.

Hope Terry's advice will make it easier for you to log in.

Margaret


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

awsome work mate. I missed this post untill now hope all is well with the birds. I hate some people hope ya got his name report that son of a *****. anyway im off cyas.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

My log in problem is fixed. Woot woot. 

Sad news my mircal birdy died. Passed away in the night. All but three died. . Thank you all for your support and words of incouragement. Its was very much appreciated


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ohhhh, how awful.  The shock must have been too much for them. At least they were able to pass away in comfort and not dying from heat. I'm really sorry they didn't make it, though grateful for the three that pulled through.  You didn't happen to get the guy's name when he turned them in, did you? Did your work pay him for them or get any info or anything? If only you could report this atrocious abuse. I'm really sorry, Michael.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I too am so very sorry Michael  I know you did everything you could for these piji's - at least you had the knowledge and thought quick enough to give them a chance. Doesn't make loosing so many any easier - especially when it's due to someone else's callousness - but I'm thankful you still have three. And they have one great home now.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm sorry, Michael. That is such a staggering burden for such a caring young man's heart to bear.


----------

